# type of epoxy



## Bruce B (Oct 1, 2007)

Hello.
I would like to remove the pin on all my c-clamps and put a knop or a handle on them. Any ideas on the best way to do this and what type of epoxy should I use thanks.

Bruce.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

I'd epoxy a wooden one over the pin.......... A Pic of what you're trying to do would help.


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 1, 2007)

mdlbldrmatt135 said:


> I'd epoxy a wooden one over the pin.......... A Pic of what you're trying to do would help.


 
What I am going to do is remove the pin all togeather I don't need it just would like to be able to tighten up the clamp with out having the pin in there thanks.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

The best thing would be to thread the end. then get a "female" knob and use the red threadlocker on it. If you can measure the OD of the end (atleast to 1/64") I'd be able to help more, as to what thread to use


----------



## Hack (Oct 9, 2007)

McMaster Carr sells knobs in many sizes. (www.mcmaster.com). Just go to their site and take a look.

I would suggest buying a knob from Mcmaster that fits the end of the threaded rod. Remove the cross handle, and slide the knob over the end. Then either use the set screw to tighten the knob, or cross drill and pin it in place with a spring pin

Sample Knob. This one has a #10-32 screw to lock it in place.









Spring pin sample.









And you get this:


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You might try a two part epoxy. I found a killer epoxy, that is better than most of the run of the mill epoxies. It's called Marine Tex.


----------

